# Looking for short term apartment in AKL



## stevencarla (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi there,

My wife and I are kiwis living in Dubai, every summer we escape the heat and head back to NZ for between 6-8 weeks from June to August.
We are looking for a 2 bedroom furnished apartment, with a car park, and within the greater Auckland area, we have 2 kids, one aged 5 and the other 2.
Budget wise, $600 per week is top dollar for us.
PM or with any ideas or offers etc

Thanks.


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Have you tried bookabach.co.nz or holidayhouses.co.nz both due short term rentals & I have used them in the past.


----------

